# Blue Dream, Sour Diesel anyone?



## kiksroks (Jan 3, 2010)

So I picked up some clones at the co-op for my next grow some Blue Dream because it's one of my wife's favorites to smoke and some Sour Diesel because it just happened to be my little brother's (RIP) last crop and was quite nice. 

Does anybody have any experience growing either of these? Genetics? General tips? Any info would be appreciated! 

Peace

edit: looks like both are sativa dominant, will have to look into topping and training...


----------

